# Moccasins



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone have moccasins they wear outdoors? Not slippers, but outdoor moccasins.

I'm looking for something with a leather sole I can wear while working in the yard, hiking, etc and thought moccasins might work. It seems like most shoes with a leather sole have some type of plastic or rubber cushion which acts as an insulator.

It's a health thing. Most people are insulated when they are outside and inside. We live in wooden houses with wooden floors, go to work in a insulated car, wear shoes with rubber soles, sleep in a room with all kinds of RF, etc, so wearing leather soles at least let's us pick up electrons when we are outside.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I used to own a pair, they were my favorite shoe, wore them every single day. I wore them out and finally they they had to get tossed. Would love to have a second pair.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i always got a couple pairs on the go. one pair i have is sheep lined and has a thick sole. not sure if it is leather or not. i need some more. heard LLBean has some good ones. ~Georgia.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Yes I have two authentic pair ... Solid leather ... Made on the Indian reservations out in New Mexico.

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Moccasins reminds me of a true story. I was up in Callands one day, me and my buddy Doc, getting spring lizards out of this beaver pond. There were thousands of them, and we were talking about we'd go fishing at Buggs Island and put a sign on the truck, "Spring Lizards for sale" Anyway, I had a ton of them in a 5 gallon bucket and about that time a moccasin about 5 ft long slid right by my foot. I took one leap, must have gone 30 feet or more, and as I was coming down, I saw there were 2 more of them right where I was about to land. I hit with one foot in between those 2, and sprang right back to where I started from, to land at the tail end of the first moccasin, and somehow hopped another 20 feet or so to where Doc was standing. Didn't drop my beer or my bucket of lizards either one. Doc said "I ain't ever seen anything like that before, reckon you could do it again?" And I said "Probably" That was about 30 years ago.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

When I lived in dry climate I wore elk and moose hide soled moccasins out in the woods. I no longer have my shoe maker. In this wet climate, all the bear grease in the world wouldn't protect them.

I have one pair of moccasin boots left made from sheepskin that had an elk sole. The soles had to be replaced and the only thing available was synthetic. I only wear them at 20 degrees or colder.

Other than that, I have a nice collection of handcrafted mocs from baby size up that we don't wear because of their historical value.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Would love to find a provider!

Maybe a potential business for someone?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

mickm said:


> Would love to find a provider!
> 
> Maybe a potential business for someone?


 Need a provider for elk and moose hides. Mocs are pretty basic.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I make my own moccasins for health reasons. I'm not into grounding, but the tactile feedback of the ground is helpful in correcting my gait issues. I find the leather wears out every three months and requires a resoling job or new moccasins. I've started wearing 1 mm thick rubber, and it lasts a lot longer. The 4 mm thick rubber was too thick for me, my joints started acting up again from the poor gait.

Dry leather is an insulator, so don't be fooled that you're grounding if you've got thick leather shoes on. Not that I put much stock in grounding anyway... Grounding does get you outside, breathing fresh air, getting enough sunshine, and getting the badly engineered padding off your feet, so I won't discourage it. It gets you to the right place even if for the wrong reasons.

If you really have a problem with ions building up in your system, get your kidneys checked. They're in charge of your long term pH balance. Your short term pH balance is controlled by your brain and your respiration rate.

Beware that moccasins are generally very expensive to purchase.
Here is a highly recommended brand that can make the shoes any way you request:
http://www.russellmoccasin.com/

Another friend has a few pairs of these:
http://www.arrowmoc.com/

The most minimal and inexpensive mocs I know of:
http://www.medievalmoccasins.com/
The pair I made like that was always picking up stones through the slits. I now do a gathered toe with no cuts if I need a quick shoe.

Decorative mocs:
http://www.turtleislandmoccs.com/


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Laura said:


> Need a provider for elk and moose hides. Mocs are pretty basic.



Are they the best leather for use in moccasins?


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

... down south we typically just go barefoot, lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

GrammasCabin from up there in Alaska makes some fine mocs, and suitable for outside all day wear. She checks in here every now and then, but you just might send her a PM.

I got mine just to wear inside, could NOT have gotten a better pair to wear! They fit like I was standing beside her when she made them.

Mon


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

mickm said:


> Are they the best leather for use in moccasins?


 It's what we had, with buckskin uppers. They do not last in the rain, though. We got caught in a thunderstorm walking out from fishing. I ran those boulders back to the Jeep. They were stretched, full of holes and completely trashed. Soles were salvagable for light duty. 

Moccasins are fine for walking dry meadows meadows and forest duff and wearing in camp. If you have to BUY them, way too expensive for heavy hiking and running rocks.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

No worries here, it never rains in ks


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I buy the Minnetonka Moccasins. I personally like the elk with the leather sole. I do have a couple of pairs of rubber soles too, but if it is dry summer I prefer the leather sole.
http://minnetonkamoccasin.com/Products


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> GrammasCabin from up there in Alaska makes some fine mocs, and suitable for outside all day wear. She checks in here every now and then, but you just might send her a PM.
> 
> I got mine just to wear inside, could NOT have gotten a better pair to wear! They fit like I was standing beside her when she made them.
> 
> Mon


I was just thinking I should comment here. Thank you for the sweet words Frogmammy. And btw, if your mocs ever need repaired or cleaned send them up, I'll fix 'em and fire them right back. I"m still wearing the same pair after 3 years, indoors and out although I've thrown a few patches here and there. I'm SO glad you're enjoying yours! 

I've got a bunch of deer hides tanned & smoked, a pile of furs ready to go and really need to settle down and start sewing. I've got about 6 projects half finished, what's up with that!

These wear really well inside or out, it's amazing how tough buckskin is. I like to add an insole of fur for a warm cushy ride, you still get that barefoot feeling but the rocks don't hurt and the hide lasts longer. The fur on these is sea otter so they're pretty spendy but boy are they awesome.










These are frogmammy's mocs, the same as mine. They're made completely of sea otter with a buckskin sole glued and stitched on the bottom.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

GrammasCabin said:


> I was just thinking I should comment here.


Those are beautiful. When that was posted I assumed it was the name of a store. I didn't realize you made them. Beautiful work, just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Very well done, GC!!! I like the idea of a fur-cushioned ride. I make my own mocs, but never considered fur-lined ones. Goodbye stone bruises!!

If anyone ever gets a hankerin' for making their own moccasins, go to Crazy Crow Trading Post's website. You'll find everything you need (and then some!)...elk leather, deer buckskin,sinew (genuine or artificial), books, vidoes...all of it.

I learned how to braintan my own deerskins years ago by reading one their books, and have been hooked ever since... I love the old ways.

I'm on a pokey-butt slow cell phone, so I'll edit this post later to include the link to the website...until then, Google?


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

GrammasCabin said:


>


Very nice stitch work! I'm still a beginner at it, I can definitely see the difference between your work and mine. What thread/needles do you use?


----------



## Sweetgal (Jan 9, 2005)

GrammasCabin, those are beautiful. I'm glad I stopped in here to do a little reading and saw this thread. I've been wanting some moccasins but time and money have been in short supply lately. I thought about buying a pattern and making my own but I'm not that good at sewing and don't really have the supplies needed. I know that can be expensive because of the work and materials involved so haven't even thought about looking into buying some. I hate the Minnetonka ones since they are more like shoes than traditional moccasins and they never seem to fit me anyway. Sea Otter looks cool although I'm more partial to just plain old elk skin or deer skin. Do you make any without the fur?


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

maybe its a MN thing, but a good pair of Mukluks goes a long way www.mukluks.com They have been on several north pole expeditions and i see them on sled dog races all the time. Both my SO and I have a pair. They are both the tall Quatico (formerly known as Ojibiwa) 
http://shop.mukluks.com/images/q2nut.gif

That being said... GC... yours a beautiful! I have made a pair of my own and know the kind of work that goes into them. thanks for sharing!


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Sweetgal said:


> I thought about buying a pattern and making my own but I'm not that good at sewing and don't really have the supplies needed.


If you just need something functional and don't care how it looks, you can make drawstring moccasins with just a hole punch, leather, and boot laces.

Trace your foot. Pick a point in the center of the curve of your toes, draw lines going out from there. Measure from the point to the tracing, then subtract a half inch and put a second mark further out along that line. Do this all around the toes. Then figure out how far it is from one ankle bone, under your foot, and back up the other side. Mark this width around your ankle bones on the tracing. Now connect all the dots so you have a tombstone shape about twice as big as your foot. 

Cut out one of leather, then flip the pattern upside down to cut one out for the other foot. Punch holes every inch around the curve and the two parallel sides. (More smaller holes for kids' shoes.) 

Around the toe, run the shoelace in and up and down fashion and pull to make the leather pucker up over your toes. (Helps to put your foot right in there while adjusting.) Then lace the parallel straight part over the top of your foot like a sneaker. Then run the laces straight back to the end, skipping the last hole. Pull the two edges together, and put the lace through the hole on the opposing edge. Bend the laces back the way they came, and tie around the front of your ankle.

Takes 1 hour to do, and does not take a lot of skill. Leather can wear out quickly, so keep the pattern and make notes on it for next time to save yourself some time on the next pair.

My current moccasins are drawstring in the front, but with a sewn heel. They lace up like sneakers. I even wear them in the winter slush, with a couple pairs of socks. They did fail me in the barn when I stepped in a puddle too deep...


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

dlskidmore said:


> If you just need something functional and don't care how it looks, you can make drawstring moccasins with just a hole punch, leather, and boot laces.


This company calls them pucker toe mocs:

http://www.arrowmoc.com/pta.html


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the cudo's folks, you're getting me back in the mood to create.

dlskidmore - I use a waxed artificial sinew for thread. It comes in big rolls, wound either flat or round. The flat is easier to split. For needles I use glover's or leather needles, size depends on the thickness of the pelt or buckskin but for the hides I have now I'll have to use an awl.
Those pucker toe's are neat, I may have to try that.

Sweetgal - I bet you can find an easy pattern online or pick one up at a craft store for a couple bucks. Then check second-hand stores for cheap lightweight leather clothing & bags. I wish I had second hand stores! - I bet you can make yourself a pair of comfy mocs for ten bucks. Then you'll be hooked!
Sure, I make them without the fur too with a flannel lining.

CajunSunshine - Crazy Crow has some neat looking stuff but their prices are pretty high. I've had good luck searching in Amazon. Tandy's needles break easy btw.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Fascinating! I'm amazed at your skills, drive & your creations!


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

GrammasCabin said:


> Tandy's needles break easy btw.


That's the biggest problem I have with the needles, that and it is rough on my hands. I usually use an awl and harness needles, but I'm not very precise sewing that way.


----------



## Sweetgal (Jan 9, 2005)

Very cool, thanks for the instructions dlskidmore. I may have to try that some time although time is in short supply for me right now especially since I have a new puppy. I hadn't thought about using leather from clothes at a thrift store, great idea. Another reason to visit thrift stores. Thanks.


----------



## earthingmoccasins (12 mo ago)

My wife and I have been using our soft-soled (barefoot shoes) moccasins for years in any kind of grounds. Trekking in the jungle, hiking in rocks, sands, in the garden ... You can have a look at our different designs on our website and even get a free PDF tutorial with patterns for leather sandals (as the medieval style). For made-to-order custom-fitted moccasins or other video tutorials and kits, I invite you to visit our Etsy shop. 

Welcome - Earthing Moccasins : Tutorials, kits, and more earthing goods
earthingmoccasins | Etsy

Best regards.
Joa

"For the Lord gave you shoes to walk in his ways."
"Car le Seigneur vous fit don de chaussures pour marcher dans ses voies"


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The very best earthing is walking at the edge of the surf where the waves become a thin layer over the sand. You are grounding through the salt water and the sand. There is something about the ocean that pulls all the negative out of me.
I go barefoot everywhere as long as there aren't cactus. When I was a kid I'd wade into the blackberry briars barefoot and pick stickers out of my feet in the evenings. Granny's cobbler was worth it!
My feet get so tired in shoes. Even walking around the house barefoot helps.


----------

